# Feedback on Dr Ashfaq Konchwalla for Knee surgery



## iansari (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi,

I had an ACL tear last year for which I have been recommended surgery by Dr Ashfaq Knochwalla (used be at Medcare hostpital, now working at Saudi German).

I want to get some feedback on Dr Ashfaq before I make a decision. I had heard good things about him before I went for my appointment, but it felt like he was selling the surgery option (and how good he is) a little bit. That may be fine as he probably knows his stuff.

That said, would greatly appreciate feedback from anyone who has dealt with Dr. Ashfaq (and specially if he has operated on you). How good was he, how was your pre and post op care etc. 

All feedback much appreciated.


----------



## alangs1200 (Sep 2, 2010)

He did my 17 year old son's ACL (single bundle) surgery at the end of May last year. We had three separate opinions and all concurred on what was needed. Surgery went smoothly, as did rehab. Recently cleared by the physio to return to playing contact sports. No problems from our perspective.


----------



## workyticket (Jul 30, 2012)

Not sure about that Doctor but I had a consultation about an issue with my knee. MRI confirmed it was Plica syndrome and the doc was pushing for surgery saying it would be a simple procedure and I would be walking around unaided after a few days. 

I did some research of my own and the first course of action should be physio before surgery is considered - also lots of feedback of complications after surgery leading to a much longer time out.

It seems a lot of doctors here are trigger happy with surgery given the insurance set up.


----------



## Guest97 (Jul 10, 2013)

Did you end up doing the surgery with Dr Knochwalla? If so, how did it go?



iansari said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had an ACL tear last year for which I have been recommended surgery by Dr Ashfaq Knochwalla (used be at Medcare hostpital, now working at Saudi German).
> 
> ...


----------



## iansari (Jul 14, 2009)

Guest97 said:


> Did you end up doing the surgery with Dr Knochwalla? If so, how did it go?


No not yet. I did get a second opinion and was also told that surgery was the way to go if I wanted to continue with contact sports. Plan is to get surgery scheduled for this August so that I can hopefully take some time off from work.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

workyticket said:


> It seems a lot of doctors here are trigger happy with surgery given the insurance set up.


No idea about the doctor in question but many have quotas and targets to meet.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

workyticket said:


> It seems a lot of doctors here are trigger happy with surgery given the insurance set up.


definitely.

whether you have the sniffles or heart failure, major surgery and broad spectrum anti-biotics are always the first port of call under an Insurance system!


----------



## iansari (Jul 14, 2009)

iansari said:


> No not yet. I did get a second opinion and was also told that surgery was the way to go if I wanted to continue with contact sports. Plan is to get surgery scheduled for this August so that I can hopefully take some time off from work.


Just an update. I finally got my procedure done with Dr Ashfaq. The surgery was last Tuesday at Saudi German. Everything went smoothly. 5 days into recovery and I am already able to walk with 90% load on my leg. Pain almost non existent. Still a long way to go with physio for full recovery but so far I have been impressed by the progress. Dr Ashfaq has done a great job. He has a great attitude and has been answering all my questions (before and after the surgery). 

The staff at Saudi German was also excellent. I stayed at the hospital for a night as I was in considerable pain after the surgery and also had significant nausea due to the anesthesia. The nurses were there whenever I needed them (at the press of a bedside button literally) and were always polite and friendly. 

So excellent experience with both doctor and hospital so far.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Please be aware that this is a public forum. Anything you write here can be seen by anyone and could, potentially, be an issue in legal terms. Thank you.


----------



## alangs1200 (Sep 2, 2010)

*3 years on*



Avictim said:


> Hi Alangs,
> /snip/
> I'm not sure what prompts your comment but 3 years on my son's knee is perfect. He is back playing rugby at university, is skiing again at instructor level and is living the full on life of a sports mad 20 year old. Whilst I wouldn't dream of commenting on anyone else's experience in my son's case I'd describe the surgery as a 100% success.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I am a radiologist working in one of the above mentioned hospitals. I hope the OP can private message me so I can clear up things for them.

Just wanna correct something, physicians don't have quotas or targets, but many of them are paid incentives on top of basic salaries.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm closing this thread before to prevent any further unsubstantiated comments on a public forum. Please use the PM facility if any of you wish to communicate further. Thank you.


----------

